# Reggie Puckett - HOYT - Outtech -RIP



## GCrain (Oct 24, 2005)

With a heavy heart I have to let ya'll know that a friend and a true ambassador for archery has passed. If you know Reggie you know what I'm talking about another boating accident gone terribly wrong we will miss you my brother don't wear out all the 12 rings up there before we see you again.


----------



## snuffer358 (Mar 12, 2006)

Amen I had the privilege on knowing Reggie since the 90's we shot the cabelas circut together He was a true sportsman and did a lot for the sport of archery we will miss you dearly Reggie RIP my brother Steve Scott


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Prayers for his family.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

I hadn't seen Reggie in a couple years, but he was a great guy and always fun to shoot with. One year the ASA paired us up to shoot together in 3 tournaments in a row. Prayers sent to his family. RIP buddy.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Sad to hear. I real good guy!
DB


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

I hate to hear this. RIP brother, your work is done.


----------



## bownut44 (Feb 28, 2009)

You will be missed Reggie


----------



## mrp (Oct 13, 2007)

I loved Reggie like a brother. Every time we were together was a good time. I still can't believe it prayers for his family. 

One of the best friends I've ever met through archery is gone.


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

I shot with Reggie many years ago and saw him from time to time at different shoots. The one time I did have the privilege of shooting with Reggie my wife asked him, "Reggie, why do you end every sentence with Sir or Ma'am?" Reggie turned toward her and with absolute honesty said, "because if I didn't, someone slapped me!". I'll never forget that and have repeated it many times over the years.

R.I.P. Reggie.


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

Definitely a great person. Help me get my start with Hoyt in 2010. A fun person to be around. Prayers to all his family and friends.


----------



## stickslinger09 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have had the privilege of knowing Reggie for the last 25 years or so from me and him running around Georgia as teenagers to him being the best man in my wedding. He also got me back into archery and opened the door for me to be able be on several prostaffs in the industry to which i can never thank him enough I truly consider him my brother and will miss him everyday till I see him again and I know I will!
That being said for those who don't know already ther is going to be a 3D tournament held in Mississppi to help raise money for his family the details are still to come but when I know more I will post it also there is an article about it on the outdoor wire website from 6/17/2013

God bless!!


----------



## stickslinger09 (Aug 13, 2010)

This just in the shoot will be August 17th in Morton Mississippi you can contact Vans deer processing for more info 601-825-9087 
There will be a TON of hunting and archery items up for auction and as prizes for the shooters donated by vendors from around the industry
you don't want to miss it!!! and no telling who might show up!!


----------



## stickslinger09 (Aug 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## stickslinger09 (Aug 13, 2010)

ttt


----------

